# Swollen neck



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey can anyone help me out and let me know why my horse's neck got swollen the way it did.. my coach doesn't think that its strangles or anything. Here's a picture to show you where its swollen. Its only swollen on the one side too...










Thanks


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Muscle strain? Did he pull back while tied?

Bee sting?


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

no she didn't pull back, she hasn't been wanting to give to the bit all week and it might've happened after i worked her saturday cause I worked her for a long time. no mark of a sting. 
She's also by herself so can't have gotten kicked...


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Can she put her head through the fence? Sometimes they reach through and then jerk back.

I would still lean to a strain of some sort. Overwork is a possibility. Will watch to see others opinions and updates on how she is doing. 

I would apply some liniment to it in the mean time. Can't hurt.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess either some kind of injury or an insect bite. It could also be a hive, do you know of anything he might be allergic to? I agree with your instructor, it is the wrong place for the strangles. If the swelling doesn't go down within a couple of days, you may want to talk to the vet.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If you have any DMSO you might apply some of that. As stated above if it doesn't get any better, call the vet.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

So the vet thinks its just a muscle strain. I'm giving her some time off, the swelling seems to be coming down. I think I'll just start working her next week.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Good to hear its nothing major. 
Seems ours always get a stiff neck after they get their shots. 
She must have slept on it wrong :wink:


----------

